# SX Orders down under (Australia)



## achandab (Jun 18, 2018)

For my fellow mates. Where have you been ordering from and what would be the quickest way to get the SX Pro in my dirty grubby hands? 

These 2 are the only ones that ship from Australia. 
https://ozmodchips.com.au/product/xecuter-sx-pro/
http://www.gc-repairs.com/nintendo-switch/development-tools/sx-pro.html

However these guys ship to Australia from outside Australia. Would they get it before the resellers in OZ? 
https://www.shop01media.com/en/Nintendo-Switch-accessories/TX-SXP-Xecuter-SX-Pro-Switch
http://www.oznds.net/product.php?id_product=612


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jun 18, 2018)

If you haven't already preordered you'll probably be waiting a bit to get one


----------



## achandab (Jun 18, 2018)

TheCyberQuake said:


> If you haven't already preordered you'll probably be waiting a bit to get one


Well I've been speaking two both Aussie retailers and they have said they are not taking pre-orders atm. I'd rather get it locally. Also I don't mind waiting anyway. Will let people be hamsters for a week or so and watch a few YouTube videos before playing around with it.


----------



## Soluble (Jun 18, 2018)

achandab said:


> Well I've been speaking two both Aussie retailers and they have said they are not taking pre-orders atm. I'd rather get it locally. Also I don't mind waiting anyway. Will let people be hamsters for a week or so and watch a few YouTube videos before playing around with it.


Ordered mine from stargate3ds.store. It's on its way. Wasn't too concerned about buying it locally.


----------



## Wiiunator (Jun 22, 2018)

Ozmodships starts shipping first batch within the next 24h, They are packing as we speak! Those who ordered before the 14/06 will get their SX pro very soon


----------



## achandab (Jun 22, 2018)

Wiiunator said:


> Ozmodships starts shipping first batch within the next 24h, They are packing as we speak! Those who ordered before the 14/06 will get their SX pro very soon


great news thanks, ill give them a call now


----------



## Wiiunator (Jun 22, 2018)

achandab said:


> great news thanks, ill give them a call now


go to their facebook, they reply instantly. They have confirmed we'll get tracking sent to our email


----------



## achandab (Jun 22, 2018)

Wiiunator said:


> go to their facebook, they reply instantly. They have confirmed we'll get tracking sent to our email


cheers bud on it now!


----------



## NoWayFarQ (Jun 22, 2018)

Mine is being delivered today. Ozmodchips.com.au ordered end of May


----------



## achandab (Jun 22, 2018)

Lucky you, i was chasing them up for weeks but they never could give a solid answer. I should of probably just pre-ordered. Oh well, ill have to wait for 2nd batch now. Hopefully new features and all most bugs have been fixed by then. And more info on what we can and cant do online.


----------



## Anthony D'Amico (Jun 22, 2018)

i Ordered from OZModChips. I am yet to receive confirmation on my order or any shipping details. I did place the order in early June (The 02/06/2018 i think)

Im not too worried though, they are a safe re seller and it will arrive when it arrives -- Plus i have express delivery so hopefully once they start shipping i won't have to wait to long


----------



## Wiiunator (Jun 22, 2018)

I haven’t received a confirmation email ever from them even when I placed my order but when I check my account on their site my order is completed and there is a tracking number attached now.


----------



## mickthestud (Jun 22, 2018)

Oz modchips is sending off the first batch today


----------



## shanefromoz (Jun 22, 2018)

I got mine today from Oz Mod Chips


----------



## Wiiunator (Jun 22, 2018)

lol SX pro is now $AUD99 from http://www.gc-repairs.com/   ...


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jun 22, 2018)

Wiiunator said:


> Ozmodships starts shipping first batch within the next 24h, They are packing as we speak! Those who ordered before the 14/06 will get their SX pro very soon


which is ME got a email from them today with my tracking number


----------



## Wiiunator (Jun 22, 2018)

fixingmytoys said:


> which is ME got a email from them today with my tracking number


Yep got mine too.. found all the ozmodchips emails in my spam box...!


----------



## Soluble (Jun 22, 2018)

Mines on a slow boat


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jun 22, 2018)

it is on it way  bloody weekend grrrrr have to wait lol


----------



## ShadowXin225 (Jun 22, 2018)

Don't use ozmodchips.com.au  I preordered a sx pro and they said they wouldn't recieve the stock for end of June I was in the first shipment I ended up getting them to pay me the difference for sx is compared to the pro as I can use it now as is


----------



## bobg (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I was wondering if anyone has preordered for the 2nd batch and heard anything from ozmodchips regarding a date?

The don’t seem to respond to emails and I don’t use Facebook

Many thanks


----------



## achandab (Jun 30, 2018)

bobg said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has preordered for the 2nd batch and heard anything from ozmodchips regarding a date?
> 
> ...


same have emailed and no response. And don't answer calls


----------



## bobg (Jun 30, 2018)

achandab said:


> same have emailed and no response. And don't answer calls


Do you have a Facebook account achandab? Maybe try them on that


----------



## achandab (Jun 30, 2018)

bobg said:


> Do you have a Facebook account achandab? Maybe try them on that


nah man I'm like u, I might create one now though to ask


----------



## bobg (Jun 30, 2018)

I probably should do the same but I assume it takes a while and I’m on the road. If you do end up asking them could you please let me know the response?


----------



## dzdncfsd (Jun 30, 2018)

I rang OzModChips last week and they said they were hoping to get stock next week. Their site suggests that they don't have an ETA for a second shipment though, so who knows. I've used them for years though and have always had great service from them, so I'm happy to wait until their next shipment arrives.


----------



## bobg (Jun 30, 2018)

dzdncfsd said:


> I rang OzModChips last week and they said they were hoping to get stock next week. Their site suggests that they don't have an ETA for a second shipment though, so who knows. I've used them for years though and have always had great service from them, so I'm happy to wait until their next shipment arrives.



Thanks. Yeah I purchased somethings years ago from them and they were good. I guess an ETA is just an Estimate and if they have reason to hope they should arrive next week they could put that as their ETA. But then I guess they have too many people complain when their estimate isn’t accurate.


----------



## quot1990 (Jun 30, 2018)

For SX Pro use miii.it, it will send you the key immediately


----------



## bobg (Jun 30, 2018)

quot1990 said:


> miii.it



The license is bound to the dongle and I don’t want to order from Italy


----------



## achandab (Jul 1, 2018)

Messaged him on FB. ETA next week but I'm actually happy to wait. Would like to see more info about what's safe and what isn't with SX before I fully use it


----------



## bobg (Jul 1, 2018)

achandab said:


> Messaged him on FB. ETA next week but I'm actually happy to wait. Would like to see more info about what's safe and what isn't with SX before I fully use it



Thanks for that. Yeah I’m happy to wait. I’ve got plenty of games and not enough time anyway lol


----------



## Boss351 (Jul 3, 2018)

surely someone is taking the piss or trying a scam?
*Moditcunt.com (Ships from Australia)*

makes we wonder how well team-xecuter screen and approve re-sellers


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jul 3, 2018)

Boss351 said:


> surely someone is taking the piss or trying a scam?
> *Moditcunt.com (Ships from Australia)*
> 
> makes we wonder how well team-xecuter screen and approve re-sellers


that's is such  Australian thing to do lol


----------



## Wiiunator (Jul 3, 2018)

Boss351 said:


> surely someone is taking the piss or trying a scam?
> *Moditcunt.com (Ships from Australia)*
> 
> makes we wonder how well team-xecuter screen and approve re-sellers


Dude this is Australia, I bet you this shit in genuine lol


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jul 3, 2018)

just had a look at Moditcunt.com hmmm dont know about that one me thinks it not in AUD$ somehow

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*WHOIS moditcunt.com*
The « WhoIs » is a publicly available database that stores the registration information on a domain name.

Creation date: Saturday, June 23, 2018
Expiration date: Sunday, June 23, 2019
Record last update: Saturday, June 23, 2018
Domain ID: 2278256394_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar: Synergy Wholesale Pty Ltd
Registrar IANA ID: 1609
Domain status: ok https://icann.org/epp#ok
Nameservers: NS1.SYD2.HOSTYOURSERVICES.NET and NS2.SYD2.HOSTYOURSERVICES.NET
WHOIS server: whois.synergywholesale.com


----------



## Wiiunator (Jul 3, 2018)

fixingmytoys said:


> just had a look at Moditcunt.com hmmm dont know about that one me thinks it not in AUD$ somehow
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It is USD, at least that is what it say when you place an order and you are relinked  to PayPal


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jul 3, 2018)

Wiiunator said:


> It is USD, at least that is what it say when you place an order and you are relinked  to PayPal


i have never come across any Australian website that dose things in USD$ apart from eBAY


----------



## Wiiunator (Jul 3, 2018)

fixingmytoys said:


> i have never come across any Australian website that dose things in USD$ apart from eBAY


Well at least they are using PayPal, so you have some customer protection at least...


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jul 3, 2018)

Wiiunator said:


> Well at least they are using PayPal, so you have some customer protection at least...


true true , but paypal not normaly deal in payments for "modchip" type things , when i paid for mine at ozmodchips no paypal


----------



## drzayas (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello Guys Im John From ModItCunt
We would like to clear the air to Reinsurer our customers that we are 100% genuine.

I have listed some answers to common questions bellow to clear the air. 

Our Mission: Our goal is to create a simple efficient and safe e-retailer for console mods. 

Website:moditcunt

Social: Twitter @ModItCunt

Story About the Name: Im Australian and we use the word cunt alot and i found it to have some comedic value and nice fit to the modding scene.

We Currently Out of Stock and expecting more SX OS Inventory by the end of the week.
We launched the site 4 days ago and was listed on the team-xecuter site 24hrs ago and sold out of our first shipment. we are expecting more stock by the end of the week.

We would like to thank the community for the overwhelming support we sold out of our first shipment in the first 24hrs being listed on the official re-seller section on team-xecuter

We Currently List our prices in USD. But you can pay in any currency via paypal we also accept BTC/ETH/LTC we do this to allow us to offer the lowest prices to the consumer possible and on our end some tax benefits.

If you have any questions just pm me or send us a message via email or social media.

Kind Regards From The ModItCunt Team.


----------



## drzayas (Jul 3, 2018)

fixingmytoys said:


> true true , but paypal not normaly deal in payments for "modchip" type things , when i paid for mine at ozmodchips no paypal



Its all dependent on the structuring of your paypal account & bank accounts if you have a previous or existing merchant account for another store you manage they often give you a exception. Its the same way alot of vaporizer & Head-shops get around the limitations.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jul 3, 2018)

drzayas said:


> Its all dependent on the structuring of your paypal account & bank accounts if you have a previous or existing merchant account for another store you manage they often give you a exception. Its the same way alot of vaporizer & Head-shops get around the limitations.


good point


----------



## bobg (Jul 8, 2018)

I just noticed ozmodchips is now listing the sx pro as out of stock rather than pre order


----------



## bobg (Jul 10, 2018)

It looks like mine has been shipped form ozmodchips


----------



## Boss351 (Jul 10, 2018)

bobg said:


> It looks like mine has been shipped form ozmodchips



nice, when did you order?


----------



## bobg (Jul 10, 2018)

Boss351 said:


> nice, when did you order?


23/06


----------



## Boss351 (Jul 10, 2018)

latest on their site

UPDATE: First shipment is already sold out as of today Wednesday 13/06/2018 11am.
All orders from that point on will be in the second shipment. *Second shipment has arrived. We are working to get all orders out 10/7/18, if not 11/7/18.
9/7/18*: Taking preorders for 3rd shipment. ETA early August.


----------



## Mark2333 (Jul 27, 2018)

AU post maybe a faster shipping choice for resellers are not shipped from AU.


----------

